

Jazz Manouche - MrBra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khKI6Dkb9Q
Gypsy jazz (also known as gypsy swing or hot club jazz) is a style of jazz music often said to have been started by guitarist Jean &quot;Django&quot; Reinhardt in the 1930s.[1] Because its origins are largely in France it is often called by the French name, &quot;jazz manouche&quot;, or alternatively, &quot;manouche jazz&quot;, even in English language sources
======
MrBra
Gypsy jazz (also known as gypsy swing or hot club jazz) is a style of jazz
music often said to have been started by guitarist Jean "Django" Reinhardt in
the 1930s.[1] Because its origins are largely in France it is often called by
the French name, "jazz manouche", or alternatively, "manouche jazz", even in
English language sources.

